# Anyone scared they won't be able to get pregnant?



## mandaa1220

It's probably an irrational fear of mine, but for some reason I can't help but think that I can't get pregnant. I've never TTC or anything, it just really freaks me out. I think that knowing what can happen, especially being on here and seeing that pregnancy isn't always the magical journey they show on TV, I've become almost terrified of when it comes time to TTC, because I'm going to be so anxious about it.

Any other WTTers have this fear?


----------



## CowtownGirl

Alllll the time. And like you, I have no experience yet of ttc so have no real reason to worry (regular cycles, my mom's side of the family is hugggge - no problems in the family, etc, fairly healthy). But i just keep thinking 'you never know'. I think it's pretty natural to worry when you want something so much!
Try not to worry, though, hopefully it'll all be ok! :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think its only natural to have those worries. i was the same as i have always wanted children i was worried i wouldnt be able to when the time came, thankfully i fell pregnant with callum on my second cycle, but i still worry that i was a fluke and i wont beable to fall again.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Some people in my family cannot have babies of their own. I'm terrified I might be one of them too.


----------



## wanting2010

Yes! I worry about this all the time. I have irregular cycles already and I am just terrified I will have a hard time getting pregnant or not be able to get pregnant at all. My biggest dream in life is to be a mother and always has been so you can imagine how much this fear weighs on me.

My mom had 4 daughters with no problems (and I was an accident) and all of my sisters have a child, but they had children young and later developed problems. Two have been diagnosed with PCOS. So even though I'm only 22, I still feel like my clock is already ticking. DH just doesn't understand. :(

I used to have super regular cycles when I was younger, then I gained quite a bit of weight. Last year I lost about 30 lbs and after that for about 3 months I had a period every month like clockwork once again. Then I gained all that weight back. I'm now in the process of trying to lose the weight again (and I'm down 10 lbs!) in hopes that I'll start getting periods regularly again. I'm also starting to take Vitex and Maca and desperately hoping and praying that when my time to start TTC comes I will be able to get pregnant.


----------



## wanting2010

Yes! I worry about this all the time. I have irregular cycles already and I am just terrified I will have a hard time getting pregnant or not be able to get pregnant at all. My biggest dream in life is to be a mother and always has been so you can imagine how much this fear weighs on me.

My mom had 4 daughters with no problems (and I was an accident) and all of my sisters have a child, but they had children young and later developed problems. Two have been diagnosed with PCOS. So even though I'm only 22, I still feel like my clock is already ticking. DH just doesn't understand. :(

I used to have super regular cycles when I was younger, then I gained quite a bit of weight. Last year I lost about 30 lbs and after that for about 3 months I had a period every month like clockwork once again. Then I gained all that weight back. I'm now in the process of trying to lose the weight again (and I'm down 10 lbs!) in hopes that I'll start getting periods regularly again. I'm also starting to take Vitex and Maca and desperately hoping and praying that when my time to start TTC comes I will be able to get pregnant.


----------



## FrothyBunny

I was really scared and then my last tww i really thought i'd done it and was over the moon, when my AF started this morning i don't think i've ever felt so scared and upset, or if i have not for a long time


----------



## JJL

I was totally convinced I would not be able to conceive. As it turned out, we did have problems but the wonders of medicine mean that even if there are problems, lots of them can be dealt with. I had a positive pregnancy test this morning! :happydance: First pregnancy and I am now just paranoid that something else will go wrong - I'm starting to think that this might be part of becoming a Mum.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep it is hun, the worrying never stops it just moves on to another thing


----------



## baby-diva

i have to admit to being nervous if i'm honest, i'm scared that it won't work - and we have less chance because we're doing it by artificial insemination and i dont' know how fertile i am!!!!!


----------



## candice123

Hey hun, I worry about this all the time!! 2 years ago we TTC for 6 months and nothing happened, at the time it all got too much for me, so we gave up after the 6 month mark. We have just decided to start again at the end of April and I am terrified that we wont be able to do it!!! I think that everyone has this fear at some point or another- I just hope that if there is a problem that the doctors etc can help us. Good luck


----------



## Damita

I've been worried for ages (MC at 18) even had surgery to check I was okay inside (which I am, no problem with my girly parts) but I still worry.. ha ha


----------



## Armywife

I was convinced of this, then got pregnant as soon as we first tried but then had mc after mc (the latest at 16+4) so i began to be convinced i'd never carry full term but then Poppy came along! I think its natural to worry about it sweetie, but the less you worry the better xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kassy

I do worry about this sometimes, but worrying can make it harder to fall pregnant, nobody in my family has had trouble falling pregnant, luckily.


----------



## mandaa1220

I don't feel like as much of a kook :rofl: I thought I was just crazy, but I am - we all are!

Thanks for the encouraging words... I don't think the worrying will ever stop when it comes to motherhood... When you are are WTT - you worry you won't be able to get preg when TTC. When you are TTC - you worry each month why you're not getting pregnant. When you are pregnant - you worry each day about the baby inside. and when the baby is born, you worry about them each day.... Quite the cycle.


----------



## topazicatzbet

baby-diva said:


> i have to admit to being nervous if i'm honest, i'm scared that it won't work - and we have less chance because we're doing it by artificial insemination and i dont' know how fertile i am!!!!!

you have just as much chance by AI, thats how my son was concieved, just make sure you time it well.


----------



## lulu61388

yes :(. i was stupid as a teen and i didn't use any contraception with my boyfriend and i never even had a scare! it makes me feel like when the time comes for me to TTC i will fail miserably, especially now because all i want is a family with my OH.


----------



## dj's_wife

totally terrified that I won't be able to conceive. then me and the hubs decided at the beginning of this month that we would move our ttc date from february 2011 up to august 2010, i went in to see my chinese dr. and after her reviewing my bloodwork it shows my estradiol (estrogen) is WAY low. She said with it that low I wouldn't be able to get pregnant. I started bawling instantly after she asked if we had kids yet. BUT....I go for bloodwork again at the end of this month to see where my levels are at. 

Scared shi*less for sure. But I have faith that all things happen for a reason, and what is meant to be will be.


----------



## Lilly12

I'm scared that I won't be able to get pregnant.
Especially because I used to be quiet regular and 2 months ago I had a weird late & short period, then last month it was normal and on time, and now its 3 days late again.. I hate it!!

Makes me wonder, maybe I don't ovulate?? :wacko:
That's why I started temping my BBT a few days ago!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I am literally terrified. 

I know this sounds soooo stupid but I don't know what I'm going to do if we don't conceive the first cycle or two... I just have all these plans in my head that don't involve going cycle after cycle after cycle, which I know is horrible but I can't help feeling that way.

I have taken pregnancy tests before (hoping that they would come out negative at the time) and when only one line shows up, a little piece of me still got really sad, even though I was actually _hoping_ for a negative. I can't even begin to imagine really really wanting that BFP to show up, and getting a negative. 

I feel like I have never wanted anything in life more than this, and it is one of the only things that I really don't have control over. It kills me because I am sort of a control freak in general :blush: but I think that is one of the reasons why I am so nervous.

I think we just all need to keep telling ourselves that we will get our BFP when the time is right for us, and that we were meant to have that particular special baby!


----------



## silverbell

Yep, I'm very worried about this. I've never even had a pregnancy scare before and never taken a test. I just worry that it won't happen for me. Although, saying that, temping has helped me feel much better about things because it shows that I am indeed ovulating and that in itself has reassured me to some degree. 

Then there's the worry about DH's swimmers and whether they're up to the task.

Just gotta wait and see what happens, but it's such a worrying time and I know it won't get any easier once you actually fall pregnant!


----------



## teeniestep

I've got such a big fear for this...
My friend told me who's older than me, that she was TTC, but was not using protection with her boyfriend for four years so she went to the doctor and she said everything was fine. She is now using protection, she went through her 'Not thinking about it' stage :dohh:
She told me it's because spermy can get use to the body or something, is that even true? When i asked the girls in college they laughed at me :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

I do worry alot...

I have had pelvic immflamatory disease (PID). A cyst on my left ovary and suspected endometriosis. Also 1 MC.

It really gets to me thinking about it sometimes so I just try not too. But is hard!

Its one of the reason I dont want to leave it too late aswell. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

teeniestep said:


> I've got such a big fear for this...
> My friend told me who's older than me, that she was TTC, but was not using protection with her boyfriend for four years so she went to the doctor and she said everything was fine. She is now using protection, she went through her 'Not thinking about it' stage :dohh:
> She told me it's because spermy can get use to the body or something, is that even true? When i asked the girls in college they laughed at me :blush:

Yeah some mens sperm are just not compatible with some womens CM.

xxx


----------



## Gille01

I'm nervous about it as well. Like 4magpies, I have suspected endo and ovary issues so even trying now makes me think it could be too late. I'll be getting an HSG soon so maybe that will calm my mind but I doubt it!


----------



## 4magpies

Gille01 said:


> I'm nervous about it as well. Like 4magpies, I have suspected endo and ovary issues so even trying now makes me think it could be too late. I'll be getting an HSG soon so maybe that will calm my mind but I doubt it!

What "ovary issues" have they told you you have hun?

xx


----------



## hopeandpray

i'm a bit worried. my mum had to have fertility treatment to have me so i eonder if i will have the same problem? then again her mum had 8 kids so i don't know. sometimes i want to ask my doc if infertility is genetic but that seems like the most pointless paradoxical question ever!


----------



## rosie5637

it really scares me too! what if it's already too late for me to have another?

think i'm gonna start charting and using opk's soon to put my mind at rest that i am in fact ovulating. i'll be much calmer about it then


----------



## HippieJess

I'm afraid I won't get pregnant either. I've never TTC before but I was on the pill for 10 years and about 5 years ago, I may have suffered from a few ruptured ovarian cysts (I never did get confirmation that's what it was). Now that I'm off the pill I have 28-29 day cycles with slight temp spikes but I'm still afraid that I don't ovulate. 
I also have a hard time imagining myself pregnant. I can see myself with a baby, but can't envision having a big 'ol baby belly. :blush:


----------



## emilyjean

Saw this and had to reply, though I'm ttc. I always used to joke, before even considering TTC, 'If I haven't gotten pregnant by now, I never will." I never had regular periods, and had really bad pain during each cycle. No one in my family has ever had an issue with conceiving, I'm one of 5 kids, and I have 30 some cousins. So though I had the thought that I would have an issue, I never REALLY thought I would. 

I was diagnosed with PCOS a year ago, but still didn't think there would REALLY be an issue. Now I've been TTC for 8 months, and I'm still not pregnant. In fact, I realized that I wasn't even ovulating, until I started clomid. 

I miss the few times before I wanted to be pregnant that I took a pregnancy test and was relieved when it was negative. Now I cry when I only see one line, every time. The first few months weren't that bad, but at this point, it seems so unnattainable.


----------



## Gille01

4magpies said:


> What "ovary issues" have they told you you have hun?
> 
> xx

I didn't see this yesterday. Sorry! 

Right now we think its just a hemorrhagic cyst on the left (which has also been enlarged) that I have to get checked again but there was a hemorrhagic issue and what we couldn't place that looked like a mass also on the left side that she thought was an endometrioma. On the right we haven't been able to see much beyond it being a little big but there's still pain there like the left. On my next check up we'll check for cysts again. 
Nothing too bad right now, I don't think, but considering that I don't respond to any of the meds I've been on, it probably wouldn't be too good to wait like I originally planned to to have my own kids. I'll try while the problems are smaller.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yes yes yes, I worry about this constantly. The only thing I have that keeps me optimistic is the fact that none of my family have ever had trouble conceiving and the doctor once told my mum she was "ridiculously" fertile when she got pregnant twice on the pill, lol. Of course, I'm not my mother, but I'm hoping that's one part of her I've inherited! My oh's brothers have also concieved with their partners at a drop of a hat too, so I'm hoping he has some strong swimmers lol. Me being me though, thinks "Oh well I'm probably the exception in this family" but that's because I'm a grade A worrier.

I'm sure we'll all produce healthy little beans!


----------



## L005

This is a HUGE fear of mine. My mother's siter was unable to have kids even after all the fertility treatments she had. My Grandmother's sister couldn't have children either. I have always had regular periods and my mother had me at 35 after only three cycles and my sister at 42 after one year but I worry none the less.


----------



## shortie58

and I thought I was the only one that worried about this!!!! I worry about it not happening all the time and havent even started ttc yet. :wacko: I think the main reason it bothers me so much is I had a friend who had two v hard pregnancies she had pre eclampsia first time and second time was carrying twins and lost one. I also have an aunty who has managed to get pregnant both times with boys, had them too early and lost them both. And a v close friend at the moment who has been trying with no luck and now at fertilaty clinic.

I know that Its silly to worry about it as it puts uneccesary stress on you, but cant help it, will just have to keep everything crossed things work out for hubby and I x

Lesley


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Same here - due to coming off the Depo injection a year ago, I'm still not ovulating, and I worry that maybe I won't ever ovulate. My Mum conceived three children all easily (my sister was born after the first time my Mum ever had 'relations', my brother was the first time my Mum had 'relations' with my Dad and I was conceived after a MC and after she decided not to try anymore).

To me, the biggest fears are not conceiving and having a MC...I don't know if I could handle either of these.

Fingers crossed for all of us to be able to conceive and have happy pregnancies x x x


----------



## NewlyHopeful

I am totally nervous about this. Earlier this year I was keeping track of my cycles and passively TTC with out luck. Then I realized I needed to lose weight and work on DH. Meanwhile, I am slipping further into my 30's. My doctor even told me that I should start TTC now- just in case there is a problem. Now to lose the weight and convince DH.


----------



## DolceBella

Maybe this is silly, but I feel like I'll be jinxed next time I TTC. Bella was conceived on the first try, and I feel like I'll never be that lucky again. Like the powers from above would only let that happen to someone once. I haven't even gotten my AF back yet, so who knows how it'll go.


----------



## JCsquaredd

mandaa1220 said:


> It's probably an irrational fear of mine, but for some reason I can't help but think that I can't get pregnant. I've never TTC or anything, it just really freaks me out. I think that knowing what can happen, especially being on here and seeing that pregnancy isn't always the magical journey they show on TV, I've become almost terrified of when it comes time to TTC, because I'm going to be so anxious about it.
> 
> Any other WTTers have this fear?

I could have written this verbatim! I think about all the time I forgot to take my pill for 4 days in a row or that I've been off the pill for a 4 months now and there were a couple times that we weren't "careful" and I didn't get pregnant. I think a small part of why I want to ttc sometime soon is just to know that I can actually have children and don't have to be so anxious about it anymore.


----------



## FrothyBunny

i think my mum managed to make my fear worse today by telling me how i could always adopt, i know its an option but i really really really want a little one thats part of me and my OH and i'd quite happily adopt another after that :cry:


----------

